# Hurting feet



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am feeling really good. Finally got my med dose optimal and almost all symptoms are gone now. Sleeping like a log and have alot of energy during the day to do all the busy things in my life.
One lingering issue: MY FEET HURT!
Not as bad as they used to, but the tops and the outer sides of them ache and they hurt when I walk sometimes. I don't wear high shoes and the shoes I wear are not tight-fitting. Any suggestions? Advil helps but I don't want to take it every day. Anyone else? Does soaking help?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I am feeling really good. Finally got my med dose optimal and almost all symptoms are gone now. Sleeping like a log and have alot of energy during the day to do all the busy things in my life.
> One lingering issue: MY FEET HURT!
> Not as bad as they used to, but the tops and the outer sides of them ache and they hurt when I walk sometimes. I don't wear high shoes and the shoes I wear are not tight-fitting. Any suggestions? Advil helps but I don't want to take it every day. Anyone else? Does soaking help?


Wish I could remember your medical history but I can't. We have so many members!

What med are you on, how much and for how long?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Since I have various forms of autoimmune arthritis and have joint problems, good fitting shoes with great arch support are important to me. 95% of the time I'm wearing Skechers shoes. I work out of my home so this is pragmatic.

http://www.skechers.com/?cm_mmc=cpc-_-google-_-search-_-brand&gclid=CKPioJOdyrMCFU6mPAodH10ASw


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Wish I could remember your medical history but I can't. We have so many members!
> 
> What med are you on, how much and for how long?


I am on 1 grain of Naturethroid. Was diagnosed in March 2012 and just reached my optimal level. I have been on this doseage for about three months now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I am on 1 grain of Naturethroid. Was diagnosed in March 2012 and just reached my optimal level. I have been on this doseage for about three months now.


What is your optimum level? What does your TSH, FREE T3 and FT4 look like?

If your FREE T3 is in a bad place, that could account for your feet still hurting if it is due to thyroid which is possible. I know mine hurt so bad, I thought every bone in them was crushed.

Let me know; I want to help if I can.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> What is your optimum level? What does your TSH, FREE T3 and FT4 look like?
> 
> If your FREE T3 is in a bad place, that could account for your feet still hurting if it is due to thyroid which is possible. I know mine hurt so bad, I thought every bone in them was crushed.
> 
> Let me know; I want to help if I can.


Good question. I am due for labs again. The last time they were checked my TSH was .09, (range: .34-3.0) my free's were in the low end of normal (can't remember the ranges) but they were LOW end. Maybe my T3 is still in the toilet. My naturopath (yes - even her) had a cow because my TSH was so low and she's not TSH obsessed. Thing is, I have NO hyper symptoms and feel great except for my feet!


----------

